# Going to buy a Trek 2100...



## Cycler64 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello, I'm about to buy a Trek 2100. This is my first purchase of anything over $100 (which was an mp3 player.)

The bike will be $1600 CAD and will pretty well empty my bank account (since I'm only 16), but since I'm working full time at a summer job I'll have some more $$$ by the end of the time school starts again.:thumbsup: 

Does anyone here have any really bad things to say against Trek's 2100? It seems to be quite a bit better than the 1500, and a better deal than the 2200. I like the idea of the carbon seat stays and fork. I think I'll put a Ultegra FD on it for good measure.

I'm planning to order it from my LBS this saturday.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*one heck of a ride*

I don't think I could find one bad thing to say about this bike. I assume you've perused the choices out there so your decision to buy is an educated one.... meaning you've kicked the tires of some of the other brands as well.

Enjoy your ride. Upgrade when you NEED to.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I think you are hitting the sweet spot for "bang for the buck." You won't find a lot of variation at that price point among the major brands for similarly equipped bikes.

You might want to bargain a little for an end of the season special.


/just don't use your mp3 player and your bike at the same time 



Cycler64 said:


> Hello, I'm about to buy a Trek 2100. This is my first purchase of anything over $100 (which was an mp3 player.)
> 
> The bike will be $1600 CAD and will pretty well empty my bank account (since I'm only 16), but since I'm working full time at a summer job I'll have some more $$$ by the end of the time school starts again.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

After riding an aluminum bike with carbon stays (like the 2100), I'll never buy a full aluminum bike again. You'll love the feel. : )


----------



## Cycler64 (Jul 7, 2006)

Great! it looks like a good bike to start with, though I'll probably never get around to upgrading! 

I rode 27 miles on my Dad's road bike today; fun stuff compared to the junky Norco mountain bike I usually ride. I'm hoping this will be better yet!


----------

